# 53 Roadmaster CWC Racer



## oldfart36 (Sep 29, 2021)

(Latest Project) Mock up on 53 Roadmaster CWC Racer.
Still a work in progress, checking the lines of the bike and making sure made parts work and fit.
*Tires are just "rollers"*, going with a 2 speed on this one.
Original frame, front end , custom truss rods and tank work is next after blowing back apart.
If your going to build a fenderless Hot Rod, ya got to use Hot Rod parts sometimes!
Decided to add a little flash to this one. incorporating a 2 piece hood ornament from a 57 Chevy.
Front section for bars, rear section for floating tailight. With another bike in rack, had to start this one on a table.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 1, 2021)

Tank is stripped and a blank canvas. Now for the frame frontend and the goodies.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 6, 2021)

Really enjoy using foo-pa rust as an accent, for a fun bike! Clearing with matt finish next.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 7, 2021)

(Project Update) 1953 Roadmaster CWC Racer.
The "RoadRuster"! This one has been fun. Just have to finish seat, pedals and tail light. Spent lots of time eyeballing this one during the build.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 9, 2021)

(Project Finished) 1953 Roadmaster bones, CWC Racer.
The "RoadRuster"! Had it's maiden voyage yesterday, nice rider. This has been a fun one!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 4, 2021)

Very cool i love it nice job !!!!!!!


----------



## 2000ITR (Nov 4, 2021)

Wonderful job!


----------

